# problems with IBRR boradmember



## Gypsybones (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok so I received this notice as I logged in at the IBRR forms; 



> Q, you are not immune to anything that I have the power to do.
> this annoying little alert box is visible Only to you.
> A burn notice has been issued on you as you pose a clear and present danger to the IBRR.
> Do us all a favor and simply delete your account.


(this is a pop-up box)

so because I disagreed/argued with IBRRhobo on stp I now pose " a clear and present danger to the IBRR"
I believe this to be nothing but a personal vendetta against me for petty reasons that I don't understand. 
For an individual that claims to subscribe to the constitution of the Wobblies, that holds a position in the IBRR cabinet, is at the same time using his power to ban someone purely for personal reasons. really? wtf?
I was also threaten in a PM by IBRRhobo 



> u want me to keep my head off the rails? let's go ahead and meet up motherfucker. u really think that bullshit army MOS bothers me? punks like you are the reason i am leaving this site. just so that we're ABSO-FUCKING-LUTELY clear, u wanna trash my name w/your science mumbo jumbo fine, but i am gonna track you down. yeah, that ol ip address is a motherfucker isn't. no more keyboard bandit, 'eh?
> 
> you fucking commie faggot piece of shit. how dare you tell me to stay off the trax. what u suck dick in the army to get ur section 8?



Trashing his name? I did nothing of the sort all I did was disagree with him on the subject of homosexual rights. he's retort was not on the point of the subject, rather it was a personal attack on me. 
as for the assumption that I meant any ill-will by my reply to his post about leaving stp, I meant none. (replied to the above PM)


> if you read my last post about you leaving I said that you should stay, and the keep your head off the rails was meant as a stay safe. it followed the; if your leaving then "good by and good luck"so i figured that it couldn't be misconstrued, though I see I was wrong.



the keeping your head off the rails was simply "keep your head off ie. don't get killed or stay safe. 
Now I have no personal problem with IBRRhobo, because I have not met him in person so I can not make a sufficient Judgment on his character. the only thing I know about this individual is what he posts and PMs on stp.

now my hope with this Post is not to start trouble, but to have the other members of IBRR review this matter and hopefully help to resolve this grievance that has been brought against me. 
I'm sure that there is a reason behind all this and it may have to do with things going on in someones life out side of the stp/irbb community, that can put a lot of stress on ones shoulders and could make them take out the stress on someone else. if so that is completely understandable and easily forgotten. 

thank you very much to all who help to reach a end to this disagreement. 
I hope all can be resolved so both party's feel it was satisfactory. 


ps. I tried to post this on the IBRR forms but I was blocked.


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 15, 2010)

> tempting the fates



humm? not sure if I fully get what your saying, I think I do though.
like I said I'm only posting this so that friends of his/fellow member might talk to him and say "man I think your talking this the wrong way, this guy is not out to get you ect.ect.."
and thus having him return to stp and not push to have me band from ever joining IBRR or even staying on the IBRR boards. 

I do not take personal offense to his slants against my character, though annoying its never the less untrue. we don't know each other and so the accusation don't hold water. as for him showing up at my door I have no fear of that.

but if the mods feel that my post was in bad form then feel free to take what steps you see fit to adjust accordingly.


----------



## Rash L (Jan 15, 2010)

eh.. wow... its surprising people get so hostile over the internet. Other than that I really have nothing to say other than publicly both of you have never said anything that struck me as overboard one way or another.... of course... this post is a whole new matter that makes me feel.... icky.


----------

